# US Embassy outreach



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

The US Embassy will be doing outreach services this month. The schedule below;

Outreach Schedule

. Baguio City Outreach
on May 22, 2013

. Olongapo City Outreach
on May 30, 2013

. Angeles City Outreach
on May 31, 2013

was found on their web site Messages to U.S. Citizens | Embassy of the United States Manila, Philippines

Attached is an example of services being provided...


----------

